# Superboy Prime vs. DBZ



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 9, 2007)

*SUPERBOY PRIME*

Superboy-Prime punches through the dimensions into DBZ-Earth. Looking around he deems these heroes "can't" be heroes and plans to exterminate them. The Kais have decided, for safety of the universe, they will temporarily restore the life of every character ever in DBZ.

He gives the heroes and characters 1 month to prepare for a tournament where he will fight 2 at a time.

Rules:
No GT
No movie characters

Who wins?


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 9, 2007)

*yauns* the saiyans solo him with ease as well as piccolo the androids, cell, buu and basically every rogue from frieza on. 

What a stupid thread

*locks*

*1 star*


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

Depends if it is the manga versions they get stomped terribly.

This will essentially become Vegito vs Superboy prime as Vegito could solo the verse if he takes him out he would beat on the others.

If it is the anime variations I see it being somewhat diffrent but the manga variation would get their ass beat.


----------



## Xell (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't see how this guy can take on Vegeto, Gotenks, Gohan and everyone else.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

I do, punching them all in the face so hard they die.  Or his cold breath freezes and shatters them, or his heat vision fries them.

SBP wins.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Mar 9, 2007)

SBP Vs the likes of Buu and Vegeto......DBZ Wins


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 9, 2007)

Really one sided match.
Even Anime DBZ wouldn't stand a chance.

Before you post 'DBZ wins, Vegeta is my fav character in the world' They are facing a Pre crisis Kyptonian with Armor that constantly feeds him power (Imagine if Goku had a Unlimited suppy of Ki). He killed Superman #1, killed Superboy #2, played hide and seek with Flash etc.

Imagine all the worst parts of DC comics laws of physics/Reality breakers all rolled into one character, i give you Superboy Prime!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

The anime variation I think would win the match actually I remane somewhat neutral I don't remember much hurting Superboy prime if I remember correctly they had too fly him through a red sun where he still clubbed one of the supermen too death then he had too be tagged down and subdued by Green lantern corps.

Meh essentially this is SBP vs Vegito who ever out of those two wins the match decides the winner. If SBP can beat Vegito nothing would stand in his way.

I guess Goku could form a spirit bomb though. Shrugs.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Buu could easily turn him into candy!


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Mar 9, 2007)

Does magic affect this superboy prime? if so I introduce you to supercandy boy prime, if he is not affected by magic then what a bitch.

it would come down to SBP vs Vegito.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 9, 2007)

Kirin said:


> I guess Goku could form a spirit bomb though. Shrugs.



The problem with Spirit bomb is its a PIS attack, in order to gather the required energy, Goku would have to stand unable to defend himself for at least 30 seconds.
Against an enemy that isn't completely stupid, they will notice the energy build up like Vegeta did and interupt it.


The main problem i see is the DBZverse hurting Superboy, immune to magic means DBZ would lose its ace against superman in Babade etc. I could also see Superman being able to trade blows with Vegeto, but Superboy Prime would be too much for him.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

^The English anime (Which I happen to represent) should make a good match-up don't you think?


----------



## killfox (Mar 9, 2007)

Im not entirely sure that what buu uses is magic, although i may be wrong, anyway buu could just absorb him.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 9, 2007)

Zeus Thunderbolt said:


> Does magic affect this superboy prime? if so I introduce you to supercandy boy prime, if he is not affected by magic then what a bitch.
> 
> it would come down to SBP vs Vegito.



No, he's not.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 9, 2007)

We can't really make a definite analysis on Vegetto's power levels. Using him in a fight is really useless since it just leads on to powerscaling and speculation. 

Buu is the only threat Superboy Prime. The only way they can win is if buu is capable of absorbing him or turning him into candy


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2007)

> No, he's not.


Yeah it does. When Black Adams hit him he said ''Ouch, actually no that tickles'' . To be honest regardless he wins this match up. Nothing really harmed him and he went up against some tough shit. Even that explosions which killed Conner it didn't do anything too him he came out just fine.

The flashes dragged his ass too the speed force he broke out. I think he got trapped in the phamtom zone he punched his way out.

And they left his ass alive?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 9, 2007)

Buu wouldn't get the chance to absorb him. Superboy Prime's Heat Vision is enough to completely atomize him.

I think you people who think DBZ has a chance (Outside of Jplaya, who is obviously still a moronic troll), don't understand a few things:

Superboy Prime has shown to be faster than anything _not_ named Flash. He's shown strength enough to rearrange planets without trouble, and his punches are able to shatter reality. And this isn't like Buu's little feat: We are talking, literally, altering time with his punches.

He'd destroy the DBZverse with ease. For one, he'd simply destroy 'Earth', depriving all the Saiya-jins of oxygen. After them, there's no one who stands an even REMOTE chance of hurting him.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

^An imaginative fusion of Vegito, Gotenks and Gohan would stomp him no contest


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Spite thread. >.<

DBZ deserves a chance to fight on even grounds.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> ^An imaginative fusion of Vegito, Gotenks and Gohan would stomp him no contest



Not unless they can breathe in space, and even then they're screwed.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Instant transmission to the World of the Kai's


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Mar 9, 2007)

Goku will teleport his ass to the 





			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> Krypton's red sun Rao, forcing him to burn up his solar energy stored in his body to protect himself from the intense heat of a star (and with no yellow sun nearby to replenish his energy supply), destroying his armor and sacrificing their powers to even the odds.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

Zeus Thunderbolt said:


> Goku will teleport his ass to the


Yea cause Goku has any idea that will do anything... Superboy Prime is insane literally, he kills without remorse and beyond lightspeeds. The DBverse is 4 Galaxies and a few higher planes and 2 sub-dimensions. He broke out of the speed force, slaughtered 32 Green Lanterns in one attack. Pretending DBverse has a chance is more insane than he is, and he's a complete nut job..


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 9, 2007)

You just need to stop your lying right now!!!!^^^ Superboy-Prime is weak and overrated because members like you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You just need to stop your lying right now!!!!^^^ Superboy-Prime is weak and overrated because members like you don't know what you are talking about.



How is Superboy prime weak?


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You just need to stop your lying right now!!!!^^^ Superboy-Prime is weak and overrated because members like you don't know what you are talking about.


_Oh I have seen the light, you have shown me the way, how could I have ever been so dumb as to believe in facts that disagree with the universal truth that is DBZ._

I see now that noone save maby Lucifer the Morningstar could POSSIBLY beat Goku or anyone from his Universe. There is no comparison Goku crushes all.

How can I beg forgiveness to the "lies" that I have spread???














Enough fantasies,


Snuffing a Star with Super-breath and trillions of miles in seconds. Not to mention the other crazy shit that they could do.

So enough of your bullshit bias Phenom, DBZ is not the end all of anime or fiction. Take some time to broaden your horizon.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Mar 9, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Yea cause Goku has any idea that will do anything... Superboy Prime is insane literally, he kills without remorse and beyond lightspeeds. The DBverse is 4 Galaxies and a few higher planes and 2 sub-dimensions. He broke out of the speed force, slaughtered 32 Green Lanterns in one attack. Pretending DBverse has a chance is more insane than he is, and he's a complete nut job..



Goku has had his fill of "nut jobs"

He has went toe 2 toe with kid buu a guy who teleports too plante to plante just 2 blow the shit up.......with a mere ki blast.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Comic is easier as it doesn't show up animated. It's really easy to say some thing's moving at lightspeed, where as in anime, you can't.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You just wasted your time and post. Thanks for making yourself look stupid!!! That was pre-crisis Superboy. You just owned your own bias ass again.



Phenomenol... Superboy Prime retains all of Pre Crisis Superboys feats and abilities.

Superboy Prime is PC Superboy!!!
Its one of the major plots revolving around Infinite Crisis.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 9, 2007)

Maybe this will happen to Goku.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> You just wasted your time and post. Thanks for making yourself look stupid!!! That was pre-crisis Superboy. You just owned your own bias ass again.


Says the person who thinks Pre-Crisis Superboy and Superboy Prime are two different people....

_Superboy Prime *IS* Pre-Crisis Superboy._ Thats like saying Goku did that! SSJ Goku can't! Superboy Prime is the name he is given when he runs into the other universes.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

Do you have the one of him hauling hundreds of planets across the universe?


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

Gooba said:


> Do you have the one of him hauling hundreds of planets across the universe?


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

^

Link removed


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 9, 2007)

There is a difference betwen PC Superboy and Superboy Prime.
One is batshit insane.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> ^
> 
> Link removed



It has nothing to do with comic, anime or cartoon genera stating durability, speed, strength etc..
Its simply stated and showed (which DBZ lacks) regardless of comic/manga series. Which is how we have on record feat.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 9, 2007)

*fails to see what dragging a bunch of planets in not gravity of space has to do in a fihgt*


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Jackie said:


> It has nothing to do with comic, anime or cartoon genera stating durability, speed, strength etc..
> Its simply stated and showed (which DBZ lacks) regardless of comic/manga series. Which is how we have on record feat.



Answer this,

can you see that same scene being animated in a cartoon WITHOUT it looking really dumb and screwed up?


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

JP, You have a lot to learn about physics.  Go look up inertia.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> *fails to see what dragging a bunch of planets in not gravity of space has to do in a fihgt*


Prolly because you failed physics or haven't taken it yet.





> There is a difference betwen PC Superboy and Superboy Prime.
> One is batshit insane.


Actually that what we refer to technically SBP was pure and good at one point. However your correct, SBP refers to the insane version. Regardless its the same person.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 9, 2007)

Gooba said:


> JP, You have a lot to learn about physics.  Go look up inertia.



Still doesnt explain why some people say there is gravity in space and some say it isnt. 

Regardless please show me how puling planets help in a fight


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 9, 2007)

> Actually that what we refer to technically SBP was pure and good at one point. However your correct, SBP refers to the insane version. Regardless its the same person.



Well, aren't there many versions of Superboy? One for each Earth? 

So, Earth-Superboy is not Earth-Prime Superboy?

I know people always distinguish between Earth-1 and other Earth versions of Superman so i figured it be the same for Superboy.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 9, 2007)

I could be wrong but since when are Superboy-Prime and Pre-Crisis Superboy the same? Wasn't Superboy-Prime from an Earth that didn't have any super heroes and villains at all and then he was ripped away from that world due to the Crisis (the first one)? 

Anyway, Superboy-Prime with the Anti-Monitor Armor should actually be stronger than even Pre-Crisis Superman.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Regardless please show me how puling planets help in a fight


It shows he is ridiculously stronger than DBZ charaters.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Gooba said:


> It shows he is ridiculous compared to DBZ characters.



I just had to write that


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> Answer this,
> 
> can you see that same scene being animated in a cartoon WITHOUT it looking really dumb and screwed up?



They simply animate it, and add the text into the dialogue.

If you think it feats are overwhelming in the comic, chances are the will look overwhelming in the animation as well.


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Still doesnt explain why some people say there is gravity in space and some say it isnt.
> 
> Regardless please show me how puling planets help in a fight


Let me break this down real simple. It relates to the amount of FORCE needed to move the amount of planets. Some 7,000,000,000,000 Yottatons of force.
_yotta-  	Y  	10^24*_


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 9, 2007)

Gooba said:


> It shows he is ridiculously stronger than DBZ charaters.



uhhhh no. It shows nothing.


----------



## Darklyre (Mar 9, 2007)

So, let's see what jplaya has failed at now:

Life
Dictionary definitions
Typing
Spelling
Grammar
Logic
Debate
Rhetoric
_Physics_

Congratulations. All you need to do now is get 1+1=3 and you'll fail an entire country's curriculum worth of knowledge!


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Mar 9, 2007)

I still dont see how this SBP will beat the dbz.......if you guys want to talk about feats go ahead, but whats all that going to do to guys that are much faster, and can blow plantes up, with mere ki blast and so on....


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> I could be wrong but since when are Superboy-Prime and Pre-Crisis Superboy the same? Wasn't Superboy-Prime from an Earth that didn't have any super heroes and villains at all and then he was ripped away from that world due to the Crisis (the first one)?
> 
> Anyway, Superboy-Prime with the Anti-Monitor Armor should actually be stronger than even Pre-Crisis Superman.



After the events of Crisis of Infiniti, Superboy from Prime earth (along with Alexander Luthor, Jr) Settled down in Earth 2.

Superboy from Prime Earth (Know Earth 2) decides to force his way into Post Crisis DC reality.

Thus obtaining the Alias Superboy Prime. (Prime being Prime Earth).
Superboy Prime, is the same Superboy before Crisis of infiniti.
Or in other words, Superboy Prime is Pre Crisis Superboy.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> uhhhh no. It shows nothing.



Prove with scans and cannon (non filler) that it shows nothing

If you don't give scans then you are wrong and non canon


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 9, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> Let me break this down real simple. It relates to the amount of FORCE needed to move the amount of planets. Some 7,000,000,000,000 Yottatons of force.
> _yotta-  	Y  	10^24*_



ummmm how does this relate to a fictional story? Any truth the author uses these physics in his works???


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Zeus Thunderbolt said:


> I still dont see how this SBP will beat the dbz.......if you guys want to talk about feats go ahead, but whats all that going to do to guys that are much faster, and can blow plantes up, with mere ki blast and so on....



Reality altering punches.

Not counting those, he is capable of moving against earths own category.
Smashing through planets is not a problem.

Fast, Supeboy prime is well beyond light speed. Hell anything Short from Flash like characters are to slow for him.

Durability, This fucker is tanking attacks from the best DC has to offer?.in a group.

His heat vision is well above the intensity of the sun as well.

Yup?I think he out matches most of the DBZ in a group.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

^What fun is there if you have a character that can't be beaten? *sigh* americans....


----------



## Orion (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> ^What fun is there if you have a character that can't be beaten? *sigh* americans....



Who said he cant be beatin,he just cant be beatin by dbz guys lol.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> ^What fun is there if you have a character that can't be beaten? *sigh* americans....



To start with I am not American.

And Supeboy prime is well within the realms of extermination.
Its just that most of the DBZ does not have what it takes to take him down.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

^


			
				Jackie said:
			
		

> Durability, This fucker is tanking attacks from the best DC has to offer….in a group.



That said he can't be beaten.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> ^What fun is there if you have a character that can't be beaten? *sigh* americans....


He _was _beaten, by other people who could solo the DBZ verse.


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Jackie said:


> To start with I am not American.
> 
> And Supeboy prime is well within the realms of extermination.
> Its just that most of the DBZ does not have what it takes to take him down.



Don't misunderstand me, I never said you were American. I was simply referring to the American comic that Superboy feats in.

And I know Superboy could probably take out the DBZ verse. Although, I can see Buu absorbing him.. somehow..

And a last question, exactly what is the difference between Superboy (which I heard of today) and Superman?


----------



## Vynjira (Mar 9, 2007)

SBP.

Around 10,736,410 times faster than light. Goku isn't even a respectable fraction of lightspeed.

Goku was around 1/20,000th lightspeed on his trip back to Earth from King Kai's training.

Meaning Goku would somehow have to become some 214,728,200,000 times faster in order to keep up. There is no possible way to speculate Goku being that fast.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Mar 9, 2007)

Jackie said:


> After the events of Crisis of Infiniti, Superboy from Prime earth (along with Alexander Luthor, Jr) Settled down in Earth 2.



Okay... I must have missed something. Was there another Crisis after the Infinite Crisis? And wasn't Alex Luthor killed by Lex Luthor and the Joker?



> Superboy from Prime Earth (Know Earth 2) decides to force his way into Post Crisis DC reality.
> 
> Thus obtaining the Alias Superboy Prime. (Prime being Prime Earth).
> Superboy Prime, is the same Superboy before Crisis of infiniti.
> Or in other words, Superboy Prime is Pre Crisis Superboy.



How does that make him Pre-Crisis Superboy? Wasn't Earth 2 the Earth of Golden Age Superman, the 'jumping over skyscrapers' Superman? I thought Pre-Crisis always refered to the Silver Age versions...


----------



## Orion (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I never said you were American. I was simply referring to the American comic that Superboy feats in.
> 
> And I know Superboy could probably take out the DBZ verse. Although, I can see Buu absorbing him.. somehow..
> 
> And a last question, exactly what is the difference between Superboy (which I heard of today) and Superman?



Take current superman not holding back and amplify all his powers a couple times over,give him bloodlust and take away his vulnerability to magic and you preety much have spb........which means dbz is getting the shit kicked outta them.


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Light said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I never said you were American. I was simply referring to the American comic that Superboy feats in.
> 
> And I know Superboy could probably take out the DBZ verse. Although, I can see Buu absorbing him.. somehow..
> 
> And a last question, exactly what is the difference between Superboy (which I heard of today) and Superman?



American comics are not the only ones that make rediculas characters though.
Excluding Omnipotent and Nigh-Omnipotent characters
Take for instance Z or Darkshnider. They are just as ridiculous and powerful as say Silver Surfer or Spawn (If not more).


----------



## Birkin (Mar 9, 2007)

Jackie said:


> American comics are not the only ones that make rediculas characters though.
> Excluding Omnipotent and Nigh-Omnipotent characters
> Take for instance Z or Darkshnider. They are just as ridiculous and powerful as say Silver Surfer or Spawn (If not more).



I'll quote Cell/Super Buu (can't remember who said it) and add some words "They don't compare.. No one compares... to Superboy"


----------



## Id (Mar 9, 2007)

Alucard2997 said:


> Okay... I must have missed something. Was there another Crisis after the Infinite Crisis? And wasn't Alex Luthor killed by Lex Luthor and the Joker?
> 
> 
> 
> How does that make him Pre-Crisis Superboy? Wasn't Earth 2 the Earth of Golden Age Superman, the 'jumping over skyscrapers' Superman? I thought Pre-Crisis always refered to the Silver Age versions...



No the events known of as Crisis of Infinity is ware current superman and past superman differ (and are different characters.)

Crisis of Infinity was the first Crisis, all events after Crisis of infinity is regarded as Post Crisis, or events dealing before CI as Pre-Crisis.

Earth Prime and its reality was destroyed (or some shit). Yet Superboy and Luthor survived (escaped) and lived on in Earth 2 and its reality. 


Know Post Crisis Superboy breaks out of Earth 2 reality, and is know called Superboy Prime.



Light said:


> I'll quote Cell/Super Buu (can't remember who said it) and add some words "They don't compare.. No one compares... to Superboy"




Match him up with Z and his 5 LHW and see how the match fares.


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Mar 9, 2007)

Jackie said:
			
		

> Reality altering punches.



OK........so his punches alter reality? does he do this with eas? or he must get so mad, or he has to use full strength? 

Buu was about to smash a deminsion on to another one, when he got mad.



> Not counting those, he is capable of moving against earths own category.
> Smashing through planets is not a problem.



blowing them up with mere ki blast or fingers blast is not a problem for guys from Dbz.



> Fast, Supeboy prime is well beyond light speed. Hell anything Short from Flash like characters are to slow for him.



guys from DBZ teleport, light speed is old for guys from DBZ also. 



> Durability, This fucker is tanking attacks from the best DC has to offer….in a group.



What type of attacks? is it planet buster after planet buster?



> His heat vision is well above the intensity of the sun as well.



OK....you think his slow as beams is going touch a few guys from DBZ 



> Yup…I think he out matches most of the DBZ in a group.



I dont think so.......and who neg me!

Im just asking question!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 9, 2007)

EDIT: Thread will be reopened, provided that:

- thread participants have something to _positively_ contribute to the topic

- participants are to remain civil with one another, regardless of their differences -- in short, *NO FLAMING*

Failure to comply will result in permanent thread closure and, if necessary, section bans to forum bans.

That said, I'm gong to clarify one thing here.

Superboy-Prime is NOT the same character as Pre-Crisis Superboy.

Pre-Crisis Superboy is the character who grew up to be the godlike Pre-Crisis Superman. This is the Silver Age version, the one from Earth-1.

Superboy-Prime made his first debut _during_ the Crisis on Infinite Earths.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 10, 2007)

Vynjira said:


> SBP.
> 
> *Around 10,736,410 times faster than light.* Goku isn't even a respectable fraction of lightspeed.
> 
> ...



How did you come up with that 



Comic Book Guy said:


> EDIT: Thread will be reopened, provided that:
> 
> - thread participants have something to _positively_ contribute to the topic
> 
> ...



I don't think there has ever been a comic vs. dbz thread where there wasn't flaming, etc.  It's annoying and I'm tired of these threads.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 10, 2007)

> I don't think there has ever been a comic vs. dbz thread where there wasn't flaming, etc. It's annoying and I'm tired of these threads.


I've been thinking about re-enforcing my no DBZ thread rule, for just that reason.  It has gotten ridiculous, and has been that way for months and months.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

And I wade through the posts to address a few things. . .



The Anti-Existence said:


> *SUPERBOY PRIME*
> 
> Superboy-Prime punches through the dimensions into DBZ-Earth. Looking around he deems these heroes "can't" be heroes and plans to exterminate them. The Kais have decided, for safety of the universe, they will temporarily restore the life of *every character ever in DBZ*.
> 
> ...



1 month of training?

IMO, it's a bit much -- we'd have a trained Super Vegito, a trained SSJ3 Gotenks, a trained Mystic Gohan, trained Super Kazentai Cell, and Kid Buu and Fat Buu and 100% Frieza.

A month of training can raise PL. . . but I'm not sure how much would it increase by.

I'm hardpressed to decide a victor, least think of one. I can, however, see Superboy-Prime gloating. DBZ characters will take advantage of that.

If Superboy-Prime wanted to kill everyone, he'd fly away and collide against Earth at superspeed, greatly reducing the number of characters.



jplaya2023 said:


> *yauns* the saiyans solo him with ease as well as piccolo the androids, cell, buu and basically *every rogue from frieza on.*



Grunts handling Superboy-Prime? You must be joking.



			
				jplaya2023 said:
			
		

> What a stupid thread
> 
> *locks*
> 
> *1 star*



You have no forum authority here. Stop deluding yourself that you believe you do.



Light said:


> Buu could easily turn him into candy!





Zeus Thunderbolt said:


> Does magic affect this superboy prime? if so I introduce you to supercandy boy prime, if he is not affected by magic then what a bitch.
> 
> it would come down to SBP vs Vegito.



Magic doesn't really affect him, as we see in Infinite Crisis #7.



Kirin said:


> Yeah it does. When Black Adams hit him he said ''Ouch, actually no that tickles'' . To be honest regardless he wins this match up. Nothing really harmed him and he went up against some tough shit. Even that explosions which killed Conner it didn't do anything too him he came out just fine.
> 
> The flashes dragged his ass too the speed force he broke out. I think he got trapped in the phamtom zone he punched his way out.
> 
> And they left his ass alive?



The Oans wanted to question Superboy-Prime with regards to the Crisis and the one prior, and certain other inquiries about the current status quo.



Zeus Thunderbolt said:


> Goku will teleport his ass to the



Goku can't breathe in space.

Not to mention, I understood that a ki is needed to be locked on for IT to take effect.



Jackie said:


> Phenomenol... Superboy Prime retains all of Pre Crisis Superboys feats and abilities.
> 
> Superboy Prime is PC Superboy!!!
> Its one of the major plots revolving around Infinite Crisis.





Vynjira said:


> Says the person who thinks Pre-Crisis Superboy and Superboy Prime are two different people....
> 
> _Superboy Prime *IS* Pre-Crisis Superboy._ Thats like saying Goku did that! SSJ Goku can't! Superboy Prime is the name he is given when he runs into the other universes.



I must make the correction that Superboy-Prime *is not* Pre-Crisis Superboy.

Pre-Crisis Superboy is what the godly Pre-Crisis Superman was when he was a kid.

Superboy-Prime was introduced during Crisis on Infinite Earths, and was shuffled to character limbo immediate when the story finished.

The "Prime" in his name derives from the universe classifiction that he originated from -- the universe of Earth Prime.



The Anti-Existence said:


> There is a difference betwen PC Superboy and Superboy Prime.
> One is batshit insane.



Not to mention, it's debatable whether Superboy-Prime and Pre-Crisis Superboy are equally powerful.



Gooba said:


> Do you have the one of him hauling hundreds of planets across the universe?






jplaya2023 said:


> *fails to see what dragging a bunch of planets in not gravity of space has to do in a fihgt*





jplaya2023 said:


> Still doesnt explain why some people say there is gravity in space and some say it isnt.
> 
> Regardless please show me how puling planets help in a fight



It denotes strength, strength of magnitudes greater than anyone in DBZ has ever displayed.

Imagine being on the receiving end of that punch.



The Anti-Existence said:


> Well, aren't there many versions of Superboy? One for each Earth?
> 
> So, Earth-Superboy is not Earth-Prime Superboy?
> 
> I know people always distinguish between Earth-1 and other Earth versions of Superman so i figured it be the same for Superboy.



Different characters, due to different universes.

That's like saying Ultimate Captain America is the same as 616 Captain America.



Alucard2997 said:


> I could be wrong but since when are Superboy-Prime and Pre-Crisis Superboy the same? Wasn't Superboy-Prime from an Earth that didn't have any super heroes and villains at all and then he was ripped away from that world due to the Crisis (the first one)?
> 
> Anyway, Superboy-Prime with the Anti-Monitor Armor should actually be stronger than even Pre-Crisis Superman.



Actually, Superboy-Prime is still weaker than Pre-Crisis Superman. Pre-Crisis Superman at the height of his ridiculous feats during the Silver Age was literally far out in terms of his powers.

The advantages that Superboy-Prime has over his Silver Age, Earth-1 counterpart are

- no weakness to Kryptonite -- Krypton-Prime was immolated by the red sun, Rao-Prime
- immunity to magic
- able to reach maximum power levels when immediately under yellow solar energy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> uhhhh no. It shows nothing.



It shows strength.



Jackie said:


> After the events of Crisis of Infiniti, Superboy from Prime earth (along with Alexander Luthor, Jr) Settled down in Earth 2.
> 
> Superboy from Prime Earth (Know Earth 2) decides to force his way into Post Crisis DC reality.
> 
> ...



It's actually:

-Pre-Crisis Superboy grew up to be Pre-Crisis Superman a.k.a. Earth-1 Superman

-Clark Kent-Prime developed his powers during the Crisis on Infinite Earths -- when the red skies had reached his Earth on that Halloween.

-Superboy-Prime originates from Earth-Prime

-Alexander Luthor, Earth-2 Superman, Earth-2 Lois Land, and Superboy-Prime all travelled to the "paradise dimension" outside of reality, remaining there since then prior to Infinite Crisis



jplaya2023 said:


> ummmm how does this relate to a fictional story? Any truth the author uses these physics in his works???





Light said:


> Don't misunderstand me, I never said you were American. I was simply referring to the American comic that Superboy feats in.
> 
> And I know Superboy could probably take out the DBZ verse. Although, I can see Buu absorbing him.. somehow..
> 
> And a last question, exactly what is the difference between Superboy (which I heard of today) and Superman?



-the powers that Superboy-Prime is almost like the godly powers that the Earth-1 Superman had during the height of the Silver Age of comics

-Superboy-Prime has advantages that post-Crisis Superman does not have, as I listed prior

-Superboy-Prime originates from a universe where he is not only the only superhero of that Earth, but people from real life existed in that fictional universe, including the DC staff

-Superboy-Prime, through an unfortunate string of events, loss, and manipulation, is insane



Alucard2997 said:


> Okay... I must have missed something. Was there another Crisis after the Infinite Crisis? And wasn't Alex Luthor killed by Lex Luthor and the Joker?
> 
> There was a Crisis prior to Infinite Crisis: Crisis on Infinite Earths, 1985, written by Marv Wolfman and pencilled by George Perez.
> 
> ...


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 10, 2007)

SBP was going to destroy the Universe by smashing into OA.

He wins.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 10, 2007)

No one in DBZ has ever had to pull planets before, so using that instance and applying it to a world where that isnt neccessary is idiotic. 

There was no reason for goku to pull planets so he never did. 

If you want to go post for post with me, post stuff during fights. Not linear speed travels, not pulling planets in no gravity space none of that irrlevent garbage/


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 10, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Reality altering punches.Like who?
> 
> SBP has beaten teen titans, doom patrol and Martian Mnhunter..



Bullocks! He punch through reality because their WAS a wall for him to hit....so that is a weak argument and it fails.

Black Adam was doing a fairly good job until he stopped
Conners(superboy) made him bleed
Was deathly afraid of Kid Flash
Superman got the better of him on mogo after they went through a red sun

Besides killing the c-list TT and DP people he fought wasnt anything anyone with super strength couldnt do/

And the shot on MM was a sucker shot, the next time they met MM was fine

I can give you MORE crappy combat feats of the deathly overrated Superboy prime. 

Anime Goku KILLS SBP!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> No one in DBZ has ever had to pull planets before, so using that instance and applying it to a world where that isnt neccessary is idiotic.
> 
> There was no reason for goku to pull planets so he never did.



However, from the strength showings in DBZ, they still pale in comparison by magnitudes.



> If you want to go post for post with me, post stuff during fights. Not linear speed travels, not pulling planets in no gravity space none of that irrlevent garbage/



Feats help gauge to outright denoting strength, speed, durability, etc. DBZ is no exception in terms of feats as well, you know.

And the sun exerts a gravitational field which keeps the planets into orbit. Hence, solar system. To move a planet, one must fight against the sun's gravitational pull that is exerted on the planet.



> Bullocks! He punch through reality because their WAS a wall for him to hit....so that is a weak argument and it fails.



I would have to agree. Otherwise, we can argue that Earth-2 Superman can affect reality with punches too.

However, Superboy-Prime did break out of the Phantom Zone by his own fists.



> Black Adam was doing a fairly good job until he stopped



Superboy-Prime's "That tickles" comment would heavily suggest otherwise.



> Conners(superboy) made him bleed



Half Kryptonian -- Kryptonian's can bypass one another's bio-electric fields, leaving them only with their natural density/durability.



> Was deathly afraid of Kid Flash



Yep. Flash phobia.



> Superman got the better of him on mogo after they went through a red sun



True. But in all seriousness, it was a prime example of plot stupidity. If anyone wants, I can elaborate.



> Besides killing the c-list TT and DP people he fought wasnt anything anyone with super strength couldnt do/
> 
> And the shot on MM was a sucker shot, the next time they met MM was fine



Indeed.



> I can give you MORE crappy combat feats of the deathly overrated Superboy prime.
> 
> Anime Goku KILLS SBP!!!!



Crappy combat feats?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

Alright, I'm going to set everything straight really quickly.

_History_

Superboy Prime is _*not*_ pre-Crisis Superboy. Pre-Crisis Superboy turns into Pre-Crisis Superman who, in turn, eventually becomes Earth-1 Superman and the current Superman (After a gracious amount of de-powering).

Superboy Prime is from Earth Prime. Earth Prime is basically _our_ Earth: It has no superheroes (yet), and Superman, Wonder Woman, etc, are all comic books. This is the world Superboy Prime is from.

In terms of powers, Superboy Prime is, literally, the apotheosis of what Superman _could_ be. Once his powers activate, he's as strong, fast, and tough as Pre-Crisis Superman, and lacks the conventional weakness to magic. His power is utterly insane: Again, pulling the planets is an example. He's also faster than just about anyone outside of the Flash, shown by him completely putting the other two Supermen to shame on his travel to Oa.

He is strong enough to simply PUNCH his way out of two different realities. Was he angry? Yeah, a bit. Then again, it wasn't as though he was winded or anything. He simply tried, and he did it. His strength is higher than both Supermen, and he lacks weaknesses to Kryptonite (Since it isn't HIS world's Kryptonite) and Magic. He is only weak to Red Sun Radiation. He also doesn't have (or hasn't exhibited) a good control of mental blocks. As Geoff described him, he is basically "a teenager with the power of God". Plus with his power-feeding suit, he is probably the most frightening thing in the Universe. Remember, it took two Supermen to stop him, one died and the other came damn close in the process.

_On DBZ Teleportation_: This must be referring to two things: Zanzoken and Instant Transmission.

- Zanzoken is hard to gauge, and is almost certainly sub-luminal. Actually, there's a great deal of debate on whether or not it's actually faster than sound (Because it never creates a sonic boom and it doesn't take huge amounts of speed to disappear when you are covering short distances). It's not true teleportation, and it's not fast enough to even confuse Wonder Woman.

Instant Transmission IS faster than light, but there's a catch: It can't go anywhere that there isn't ki. Thusly, the genius idea of teleporting him into a red sun (Besides the fact that Superboy Prime might actually make it out, though die in space while a Saiya-jin would just burn up instantly because, well, we've never seen them take anything that is close to the power of the sun, plus the lack of air) because, well, _Rao doesn't generate Ki_. There's also a debate on whether Goku and Buu could track a target travelling at near-luminal speeds that doesn't have any more ki than a regular person (Kryptonian powers aren't powered by ki, but rather yellow sunlight, and thusly wouldn't be able to be sensed).

_Ki Blasts_: People say that a ki blast that can destroy a planet could destroy Superboy Prime. Very, _very/i] unlikely. Regular Superman has shown enough resistance to survive a variety of things, and is pretty much invulnerable to anything that can't penetrate his bio-aura. Since Ki isn't magic (It's bioelectric energy, or so I'm told), his aura easily covers it. Heck, since this is Superboy Prime, who has a great resistance to magic, it's not that hard to believe that magic wouldn't really do anything to him anyways. He's not going down that way.

Oh, and SUperman was able to survive the gravitational forces of a double black hole. A normal black hole can crush a planet into the size of a pinhead. Considering the double black hole didn't phase him much, yes he can survive planet-destroying forces being CONSTANTLY APPLIED TO ALL OF HIS BODY. And then go near light speed (Considering that he'd have to be going well-beyond lightspeed just to move FORWARDS) and almost make it out on his own power. There isn't really anything close to that that the Saiya-jins have shown.

Plus, being able to blow up a planet does NOT mean you can take the blunt force trauma that comes with it. If you watch, very RARELY does someone just take a planet-destroying blast head on in DBZ. Rather, they either dodge it or hit it away. For example: Cell did NOT dodge Vegeta's Final Flash, and had it caught him completely, he'd be dead. Also, one could take it as someone blocking a ki attack with their aura/superior amount of ki. Rarely, if ever, is someone tanking a ki blast without either 1) Dodging, 2) Swatting it away, or 3) Using their aura to defend against it.

Plus, the sliding scale of ki blasts ("Obviously since they are more powerful, and since they are more powerful their blasts are more powerful. Thusly since they could destroy a planet before, all their blasts turn into planet killers!") is pretty much unfounded due to basic physical law (Law of the Conservation of Energy, and yes, it covers ki. Otherwise DBZ's world would have random bursts of ki just shooting off all the time since it doesn't have any rhyme or reason to it), so that argument doesn't work. Unless they actually stated that a blast was "Planet-killing", it wasn't. Pretty much all there is.

If you look at Superboy Prime's heat vision (Which, if we use regular Superman as an example, is so hot that scientists literally can't read its temperature, and can be stretched to cover just about any area he wants), it's easily enough to atomize anything in DBZ's arsenal, plus it can't be blocked with Ki (Otherwise Goku could just use his aura to protect himself against the lava he tried to avoid falling into in the manga) makes it an easy kill. Plus, it can kill Buu (Hooray atomization!), so there goes that idea.

Guys who support DBZ, I feel for you. Seriously, I'm a fan of Nightwing, and he gets trounced often because someone has actual superpowers, better equipment, or simply more experience. DBZ is powerful in it's own right, but most heavy hitters in American Comics could truly destroy DBZ fighters. People like the Flash, the Green Lantern Corps, the Kryptonians, and others are *ridiculously powerful*. Sorry.  

I hope this entire post has been helpful to further debates for you on this forum!_


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 10, 2007)

Your post is filled with so many holes it's not even funny.....^^^

Anime Goku KILLS SBP, gives him the beat down of his life. SBP is overrated....


----------



## Havoc (Mar 10, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Your post is filled with so many holes it's not even funny.....^^^
> 
> Anime Goku KILLS SBP, gives him the beat down of his life. SBP is overrated....



Care to point them out?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2007)

All the armor does is feed him constant yellow sun radiation, right?  So, he shouldn't be stronger than PC Superman with it. It just allows him to maintain that power wherrever he goes.

Gotta love that Super Intelligence power.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 10, 2007)

Here in lies the problem comic book guy. Dragonball Z does not use "feats" as a measure of one's strength, speed, etc.. It uses PL's for the most part until after trunks killed king kold. Then you apply the X50 delimiter on each subsiquent(sp) SSJ level. 

Point is that AT only used fighting to show strength speed power in the dbz universe. It appears in comics doing stuff not in a fight holds more weight than actually fighting which is polar opposite in dbz. Its different


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> Your post is filled with so many holes it's not even funny.....^^^



How appropriate, you fight like a cow!

... A cow with three eyebrows, apparently.  



> Anime Goku KILLS SBP, gives him the beat down of his life. SBP is overrated....



I would if it would stop your WINE-ING!



> Here in lies the problem comic book guy. Dragonball Z does not use "feats" as a measure of one's strength, speed, etc.. It uses PL's for the most part until after trunks killed king kold. Then you apply the X50 delimiter on each subsiquent(sp) SSJ level.



Indeed, it _is_ easy to measure DBZ powerlevels when you choose an arbitrary multiplier and tack it on the end.

Even if DBZ doesn't measure feats, we can still make judgments on how powerful everything is through usage of physics. The problem is that people like you continue to deny them because you don't like the numbers. Sorry. I don't like Naruto losing to OP, but I can't actually dispute the numbers they bring up. Same with WH40K vs Star Wars. It blows, but that's life. You can't agree with everything, and you can't win everything.

I suggest you, well, _live with it_.



> Point is that AT only used fighting to show strength speed power in the dbz universe. It appears in comics doing stuff not in a fight holds more weight than actually fighting which is polar opposite in dbz. Its different



Well, things happen in a fight. Like Superman and Zod causing a planet to destroy itself just because of the impacts of their fists on each other. Superman nearly throwing Wonder Woman into the sun. Infinite Mass Punch, using the Speedforce to stop people, speed up people, etc... more happens in a comic fight than you choose to accept. The fact is that they have a plethora of other feats outside of fights to supplement their fighting feats that makes them harder to beat for DBZ.

Just because it happens in a fight doesn't mean it holds more weight, or less weight. It's the fact that it _happens_ that really matters. If the Flash can go past Light Speed, well, that's what happens. Sorry. Even if it wasn't in a fight, that's his capacity. You just have to accept that.

DBZ is a really cool fighting show. You can't deny it. But just because everything happens in a fight doesn't mean it's special or more powerful. Really, most of the feats in DBZ aren't that spectacular. Yeah, they can destroy planets with Ki Blasts. A Green Lantern can contain a Supernova. Sorry, DBZ has a lot of great feats, but just because they fight really well doesn't mean that they are superior to everything else.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2007)

It's Goku.  Game over man.  He'll just...hit SBP harder...with osu...and main character power.  Come on, man.  It's shounen logic.


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 10, 2007)

Justice And Rule said:
			
		

> How appropriate, you fight like a cow!
> 
> ... A cow with three eyebrows, apparently I would if it would stop your WINE-ING!



Yeah your post is filed with holes and irrelevant physics as usual. SBP got his ass beat down many a time in his comic. SBP doesn't have many wins against the A-list level characters, Goku has faced Solar System busters and Galaxy destroyers head up!!!!

Anime Goku wins.


----------



## Havoc (Mar 10, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> It's Goku.  Game over man.  He'll just...hit SBP harder...with osu...and main character power.  Come on, man.  It's shounen logic.



And with that the thread is won.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

jplaya2023 said:


> Here in lies the problem comic book guy. Dragonball Z does not use "feats" as a measure of one's strength, speed, etc.. It uses PL's for the most part until after trunks killed king kold. Then you apply the X50 delimiter on each subsiquent(sp) SSJ level.
> 
> Point is that AT only used fighting to show strength speed power in the dbz universe. It appears in comics doing stuff not in a fight holds more weight than actually fighting which is polar opposite in dbz. Its different



With regards to power levels, after the Frieza saga, they are completely useless, since At discontinued their use.

And with regards to feats, certain feats are applicable in battles, as speed, strength, durability, powers etc. are all central to battles.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> It's Goku.  Game over man.  He'll just...hit SBP harder...with osu...and main character power.  Come on, man.  It's shounen logic.



Emo Power >>> Shoenen Power  



> Yeah your post is filed with holse and inaccuracies as usual. SBP got his ass beat down many a time in his comic. SBP doesn't have many wins against the A-list level characters, Goku has faced Solar System busters and Galaxy destroyers head up!!!!



Grrgh! I'm surprised you can count that high! Aargh!



> Anime Goku wins.



Ungh! I'm shocked that you never gazed at your wife!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2007)

I just want to say that punching out of the Phantom Zone is more impressive than screaming out of the Room Buu and the others were in.

Wanna know why?

In the Phantom Zone, you're not even a physical being. You're a "phantom." 

SBP still bashed his way out.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 10, 2007)

Uh...no.  Emo power loses in shounen series all the time.  Sure, emo boys are 'cooler' to yaoi fangirls, but in the end they get beaten and join teh protagonist.


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 10, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I just want to say that punching out of the Phantom Zone is more impressive than screaming out of the Room Buu and the others were in.
> 
> Wanna know why?
> 
> ...



So? Goku fought Solar system and Galaxy busters!!! SB Conners beat SBP ass when he had the Armour on and SBP said he was trying. He got knocked into the Phantom Zone by an arrow shot by Speedy.  SBP is overrated....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2007)

Superbitch Whine, or Super-Emo as some call him, is on a whole other level of emo-trip than anyone in DBZ.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Uh...no.  Emo power loses in shounen series all the time.  Sure, emo boys are 'cooler' to yaoi fangirls, but in the end they get beaten and join teh protagonist.



See, you don't understand. Superboy Prime would  , punch reality once or twice until Emo ALWAYS wins over Hard Work , and then he'd pummel anyone who came near him. 

And probably kill a few C-List Titan Reservists along the way. WATCH OUT, PANTHA!:amazed


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 10, 2007)

> SB Conners beat SBP ass when he had the Armour on and SBP said he was trying.



I recall Superboy dying and SBP not dying....

WHo won again?



> He got knocked into the Phantom Zone by an arrow shot by Speedy.



Who the hell expects a plot device as abusrd as "the Emergency Phantom Zone Arrow"!??!?!


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 10, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> Superbitch Whine, or Super-Emo as some call him, is on a whole other level of emo-trip than anyone in DBZ.



Did you read what I said?  SBP got his ass kicked by characters who are not even A list, none can destroy a planet!!! Goku has fought Solar System Busters and Galaxy destroyers!!!!!

DBZ is on another level.



> I recall Superboy dying and SBP not dying....
> 
> WHo won again?



Yet you struggled with the Armour??? He's no match for Goku...



> Who the hell expects a plot device as abusrd as "the Emergency Phantom Zone Arrow"!??!?!



It still knocked his sorry ass in.....SBP with this great durability you claim...LOL!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

Phenomenol said:


> So? Goku fought Solar system and Galaxy busters!!!



Actually, no. He only fought people who could bust planets. I suppose if they went across the galaxy busting planets one at a time, they could. But meh.



> SB Conners beat SBP ass when he had the Armour on and SBP said he was trying.



You mean he mildly irritated SBP, shit-kicked him (After beating off Power Girl, the Ray, Martian Manhunter, and a few other B-List people), tore off his hand, and walked away unscathed?

WOW, WHAT A CRUSHING LOSS FOR SUPERBOY PRIME!!!!   



> He got knocked into the Phantom Zone by an arrow shot by Speedy.  SBP is overrated....



Excuse me, but Goku has died _how many times?_ At least Superboy Prime didn't have to ask any favors to get out of the Phantom Zone (Which lasted all of maybe a minute). He just punched his way out.

With you around, I'd prefer to be fumigated.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

The Anti-Existence said:


> I just want to say that punching out of the Phantom Zone is more impressive than screaming out of the Room Buu and the others were in.
> 
> Wanna know why?
> 
> ...



Which is why I couldn't believe it when I read it. It was a first for me.

Not to mention, the art was horrible. Plain horrible.



Agmaster said:


> Uh...no.  Emo power loses in shounen series all the time.  Sure, emo boys are 'cooler' to yaoi fangirls, but in the end they get beaten and join teh protagonist.



Neon Genesis Evangelion.



Phenomenol said:


> So? Goku fought Solar system and Galaxy busters!!! SB Conners beat SBP ass when he had the Armour on and SBP said he was trying. He got knocked into the Phantom Zone by an arrow shot by Speedy.  SBP is overrated....



Superboy didn't defeat Superboy-Prime. Both of them neither tried, against the Titans and Superboy-Prime respectively.



The Anti-Existence said:


> I recall Superboy dying and SBP not dying....
> 
> WHo won again?



Indeed.



> Who the hell expects a plot device as abusrd as "the Emergency Phantom Zone Arrow"!??!?!



Only Geoff Johns.



Phenomenol said:


> Did you read what I said?  SBP got his ass kicked by characters who are not even A list, none can destroy a planet!!! Goku has fought Solar System Busters and Galaxy destroyers!!!!!
> 
> DBZ is on another level.



Destroying a planet is a great destructive ability and all, but effective powers are what counts.



> Yet you struggled with the Armour??? He's no match for Goku...
> 
> It still knocked his sorry ass in.....SBP with this great durability you claim...LOL!



And yet, he escaped. What's the point?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 10, 2007)

So how long does this meaningless cock-waving go on until at least one of us gets a warning for adding absolutely nothing to the conversation?

Because I found a page with almost all of the Monkey Island series insults and I think I could last quite a while...


----------



## Phenomenol (Mar 10, 2007)

> Justice And Rule said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, no. He only fought people who could bust planets. I suppose if they went across the galaxy busting planets one at a time, they could. But meh.
> ...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 10, 2007)

No thread can handle multiple Monkey Island insults.

That said, and mainly with this thread becoming like the controversial Goku vs. Superman thread, the thread will unfortunately be closed.

One Goku vs. Superman-type thread is enough -- cyclic reasoning and all.

PM me, Gooba, or TheBlindHyuuga if you want to discuss further about this thread.


----------

